# Willow Meadow Farm Goats



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Here are some pictures of our goats...
[attachment=4:j2fj07pf]170.JPG[/attachment:j2fj07pf]
[attachment=3:j2fj07pf]Asher and kids June 007.JPG[/attachment:j2fj07pf]

[attachment=1:j2fj07pf]Willow and little Lily.jpg[/attachment:j2fj07pf]
[attachment=0:j2fj07pf]june 12 snack time.jpg[/attachment:j2fj07pf]


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a great looking herd you have!!! I thought I was the only one who "treated" goats in the kitchen,...lol Your little boy is ADORABLE!! LOVE his red hair!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

LOVE the goats in the kitchen!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very sweet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...too cute.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Love the snack time photo--too funny!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the pic were all your goaties are in the kitchen! We bring our bottle babies in the house and they jump on EVERYTHING! There are kids jumping off the walls! :stars: Thanks for sharing!! :thumbup:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah...about the goats in the kitchen...The rule is No goats allowed in the house. My husband said he was going in to get the goats some apple slices and I caught him! Ha! I expect that one of these days I'll come home and find all them sitting on the couch with him, eating pretzels and watching TV! :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Willow said:


> Yeah...about the goats in the kitchen...The rule is No goats allowed in the house. My husband said he was going in to get the goats some apple slices and I caught him! Ha! I expect that one of these days I'll come home and find all them sitting on the couch with him, eating pretzels and watching TV! :laugh:


 :slapfloor: I can see it now!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd love to keep a goat in the house..lol! If it was trained to go potty outside, of course! Seems like I have heard this is possible. I have heard of it with deer. Cute pics!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Awe you have an adorable herd, wish mine were allowed in the kitchen


----------

